# pre order diablo 3



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

amazon is the only place where a person can pre order the highly anticipated game diablo 3. click here to visit a fan website with info on pre ordering the game.

click here


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

lol nice to see im not the only one waiting for this...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I've been waiting for this game forever haha.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to correct section.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

im waiting for guildwars2, diablo 3 will be a gongshow


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I pre ordered it back in 2009.... I bet my deposit isn't even logged anymore...Bastards..


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

brave ordering it that soon, earliest ill put in preorder is couple months before retail


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anyone want my Windforce or Buriza lol. God I love Diablo. Spent way too many sleepless nights treasuring. Glad to know there are others here on BCA with this other addiction.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ive been waiting for this one for a while too


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

diablo 2 was one of the best mmos of all time lol so addidcting


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Even I am a diablo fan.... Still have LAN parties couple times a year...lol


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

doesent look that good realy .


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> doesent look that good realy .


this should be good... Okay so what does look good.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> diablo 2 was one of the best mmos of all time lol so addidcting


Diablo isn't a MMO, WOW is. Diablo is nothing like WOW; which is capable of supporting hundreds or thousands of players *simultaneously.* Dibalo can only have a small party of players in each room. Plus, I love the fact that you can make a room with a tittle with restrictions. MMOs cannot do that. They merely have massive severs to host 100's of people in a single game.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yup, ultima online was the best MMO


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Chronick said:


> diablo 2 was one of the best mmos of all time lol so addidcting


YUP!

i dont even know how many times ive beat it or how many hours ive spent searching through every corridor lol


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> YUP!
> 
> i dont even know how many times ive beat it or how many hours ive spent searching through every corridor lol


I still have an account on USEast lol


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

lol nice. i never played online, just with a few buddies. we would get our comps together at one house and pull all nighters...haha those were the days.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

After collecting like 12 different sets of armour and getting to level I think 70, with Barbarian, Necro and Paly I lost interest and started with the wc3ft


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

does anyone have links to trailers that they can post here?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> this should be good... Okay so what does look good.


i like detail ao i play battlefeild 2 bad company . i do play atlantica. have played wow but dont agree u pay 60 bucks for a game then gotta pay to play online . the new need for speed i like . dead space 2 . i tried diablo . just didnt care for it .


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

how have you tried it before it has come out?
i understand d3 is going to be way different than d2..


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

when is it out???????????????????


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

katienaha said:


> does anyone have links to trailers that they can post here?



































if u want more just double click one of those and more should come up on youtube

first thing im gonna make is a polearm whirlwind barbarian again, was a blast in D2


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

ol o wow . i made this thread and forgot about it. didnt realize anyone would comment on it. i was just testing out the anchor text on my diablo 3 site. if any bca members are interested, my site will offer guides and tools on the popular game set to be released hopefully soon


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> lol nice to see im not the only one waiting for this...


haha i know how you feel


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cant wait for this! like Dosan has said it's good to see so many other addicted people on here!!!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

a big network company is having a contest for people to have a chance to win a diablo 3 pc game when it comes out. the catch is that they ask for some information like email and what not. i used one of my gaming email to sign up for it . check it out guys.

click here to enter the contest


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

release is looking good for q4 2011/q1 2012!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> release is looking good for q4 2011/q1 2012!


ya i think so too. it should take 6 months or so for beta testing


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

hopefully i can get my new monitors before then


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

heres the link again


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

haha nice. BCA D3 guild kgo. maybe we should start a thread on what games we all play then maybe we can play together!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah, thats not a bad idea but im gonna guess the majority of the gamers will be console gamers....


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> brave ordering it that soon, earliest ill put in preorder is couple months before retail


They still had me down! I got it! After 3 years!! The game is OK...


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i eyed it up since many of my gamer friends around north america are constantly playing it, but i just keep remembering when korean mmo's became big and the graphics were pretty much similar several years ago


----------

